

Researchers use brain interface to post to Twitter - gourneau
http://www.news.wisc.edu/16576

======
hschenker
I wonder if the researchers know about Dasher and have considered combining
the two interfaces to make text entry even faster?
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dasher>

Or is the issue that people with "locked-in" syndrome often can't even move
their eyes? (If they could move their eyes, even a little, then surely an eye-
tracking device would be a better interface - where a predefined movement,
say, looking to the left twice, would count as a click.)

~~~
shard
Seems like T9 would be a good match to this technology also.

